# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Hòn Mun - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

Được gọi là Hòn Mun vì phía đông nam của đảo có những mỏm đá nhô cao, vách dựng hiểm trở tạo thành hang động, đặc biệt đá ở đây đen tuyền như gỗ mun, rất hiếm thấy ở những nơi khác.

>> Ngắm đảo Hòn Mun - Nha Trang


Từ năm 2001, Khu bảo tồn biển Hòn Mun - dự án bảo tồn biển đầu tiên ở Việt Nam chính thức ra đời. Dự án do Bộ Thủy sản, Ủy ban Nhân dân tỉnh Khánh Hòa và IUCN – Tổ chức bảo tồn thiên nhiên Thế giới thực hiện. Dự án do Quỹ Môi trường toàn cầu thông qua Ngân hàng thế giới; Chính phủ Hoàng Gia Đan Mạch thông qua DANIDA và IUCN – Tổ chức bảo tồn thiên nhiên thế giới tài trợ, cùng với vốn đối ứng của chính phủ Việt Nam.


Khu bảo tồn biển Hòn Mun nằm trong Vịnh Nha Trang bao gồm các đảo như Hòn Tre, Hòn Miễu, Hòn Tằm, Hòn Một, Hòn Mun, Hòn Cau, Hòn Vung, Hòn Rơm, Hòn Nọc và vùng nước xung quanh. Diện tích khoảng 160km2 bao gồm khoảng 38 km2 mặt đất và khoảng 122 km2 vùng nước xung quanh các đảo.


Mục đích của dự án nhằm “Bảo tồn một mô hình điển hình về đa dạng sinh học biển có tầm quan trọng quốc tế và đang bị đe dọa” và đạt được các mục tiêu “giúp các cộng đồng dân cư tại các đảo nâng cao đời sống và cộng tác với các bên liên quan khác để bảo vệ và quản lý có hiệu quả đa dạng sinh học biển tại Khu bảo tồn biển Hòn Mun, tạo nên một mô hình hợp tác quản lý cho các Khu ảo tồn biển của Việt Nam.”


Kết quả khảo sát đa dạng sinh học và nơi sinh cư Khu bảo tồn biển cho thấy Hòn Mun là nơi có rạn san hô phong phú và đa dạng nhất Việt Nam. Nó có tầm vóc quốc tế vì nó có số loài tương tự như ở trung tâm thế giới về đa dạng san hô ở khu vực ấn Độ- Thái Bình Dương. Và người ta cũng đã tìm thấy 340 trong tổng số hơn 800 loài san hô cứng trên thế giới.

Trong những hang động đá đen của Hòn Mun hàng năm có chim yến về làm tổ. Do địa thế của đảo rất gần với dòng hải lưu nóng từ phía xích đạo đưa tới nên thích hợp với điều kiện phát triển của san hô và nhiều loại sinh vật biển nhiệt đới cũng về đây quần tụ, đáy biển vùng Hòn Mun là một tập hợp quần thể sinh vật biển phong phú, đa dạng, là nơi quan sát, nghiên cứu rất lý thú, bổ ích cho các nhà nghiên cứu sinh vật biển, hải dương học và du khách muốn tìm hiểu về biển. Đến Hòn Mun, du khách có thể lặn biển hoặc đi tàu đáy kính để ngắm nhìn các rạn san hô nhiều màu sắc với nhiều loài sinh vật biển tung tăng bơi lội.
Hòn Mun nằm ở phía nam vịnh Nha Trang, thành phố Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đúng là bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp
Nha Trang tuyệt vời thật , yêu Nha Trang

----------


## anhduc83

Một nơi đáng để khám phá trong mùa hè này...

----------

